# Need custom aluminum fab shop in louisiana



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Want to get a poling platform made for my gheenoe as well as a couple other things. Anyone have any suggestions? Around Baton Rouge/New Orleans preferred.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Try calling outcast marine. 

*Address*

16780 Highway 90
Des Allemands, LA
*Phone* (985) 758-6044


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Just called and they don't do any aluminum work


----------



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

Not around NO or BR, but sterlings in New Iberia is a good custom aluminum shop. I had a tricked out T-top built that was great.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

They do nice work, but Sterlings thinks the aluminum they sell is 14k gold.
Noe, shoot me a pm with your contact info and I'll get you in touch with a fabricator in Lafayette that built my poling and casting platforms.


----------

